

Children put in foster care for "having been fed differently"? - gphilip
http://morallowground.com/2012/01/18/norwegian-social-workers-seize-children-from-indian-parents-anurup-and-sagarika-bhattacharya-over-culturally-different-sleeping-and-eating-habits/

======
gphilip
Here is a newspaper version with more details :
[http://www.telegraphindia.com/1111224/jsp/frontpage/story_14...](http://www.telegraphindia.com/1111224/jsp/frontpage/story_14922635.jsp)

Edit: This is hard to believe. Perhaps there is more to the matter than is
being said? Taking kids away from their parents and not allowing to reunite
till 18 years of age is, to put it mildly, an extreme step. To do that solely
based on culturally-different eating and sleeping routines seems barbaric.

~~~
bdfh42
You are almost certainly correct. We are only hearing one side to this issue
and (as you point out) such extreme restrictions on parental contact indicate
that the issues are rather far reaching and have little to do with not using
spoons.

~~~
dalke
The correct (albeit scientific wishy-washy word) is "suggest", not "indicate".

Rather, it equally indicates that the Norwegian foster care system is over-
reaching and unable to accept difference in child-rearing practices different
than the Norwegian cultural norm.

The Norwegian Degbladet questioned the "Head of Child Protection Service in
Stavanger, Gunnar Toresen", and received only that the transfer of care taking
was not due to cultural differences and that it was very problematic for them
since the description (of the problem) is not rooted in reality.

Note also that the Fylkesnemnda (the court-like board which oversees child
services) overturned the decision of the child services employees who made the
decision, only to be overturned themselves in appeal. Which suggests that this
is not a clear cut issue.

The appeal has been appealed, but trial date has not yet been set.

